# recipe for MULTI-GRAIN PANCAKES?



## irish (May 11, 2008)

now let me preface this by saying "I HATE PANCAKES". always have.   but recently i visited an IHOP and with much reticence(and arm twisting)  tried their MULTI-GRAIN PANCAKES.
I LOVED THEM!!!  does anyone have/know the recipe for my new favorite food??


----------



## falmouth3 (May 11, 2008)

I don't know a recipe, but you can buy a box of multi-grain pancake mix at the grocery store.  Really, I've seen it there.

Sue


----------



## wackymother (May 11, 2008)

Were they the IHOP Harvest Grain and Nut pancakes? Here's a copycat recipe for that...

http://www.joycesfinecooking.com/Copycats/ihops_harvest_grain_nut_pancake.htm

If that doesn't look right, just google multigrain pancakes recipe and there's a lot of choices out there. See which ones look good to you! Enjoy!


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2008)

I found this description on their website, is this the one you are looking for?

*Harvest Grain 'n Nuts Pancakes
four pancakes made with hearty grains, wholesome oats, almonds and English walnuts.  
*
Here is a recipe:

IHOP®Harvest Grain 'N Nut® Pancakes

  3/4       cup  Quaker oats
  3/4       cup  whole wheat flour
  2          tablespoons  all-purpose flour
  2          teaspoons  baking soda
  1          teaspoon  baking powder
  1/2       teaspoon  salt
  1 1/2    cups  buttermilk
  1/4       cup  vegetable oil
  1         egg
  1/4      cup  granulated sugar
  3         tablespoons  finely chopped blanched almonds
  3         tablespoons  finely chopped walnuts

1. Lightly oil a skillet or griddle and preheat it to medium heat.

2. Grind the oats in a blender or food processor until fine, like flour.

3. Combine oat flour, whole wheat flour, all-purpose flour, baking soda,
baking powder and salt in a medium bowl.

4. In another bowl combine buttermilk, oil, egg and granulated sugar with
an electric mixer until smooth. Combine dry ingredients with wet
ingredients, add nuts and mix well with mixer.

5. Ladle 1/3 cup of the batter onto the hot skillet and cook the pancakes
for 2 to 4 minutes per side or until brown.

Makes about 8 large or 10 small pancakes.

Description:
  "Wholesome grains and nuts get it on in this clone for the signature
  pancakes from the country's largest pancake chain. The whole wheat
  flour and oats add more flavor, while the nuts pitch in for a crunch
  in every bite. " 

http://community.tasteofhome.com/forums/p/623129/5205053.aspx#5205053


***  OOpppsss...wackymom beat me to it!


----------



## wackymother (May 11, 2008)

Whenever you're looking for a recipe that's similar to something you had at a chain restaurant, the search term you want is "copycat." 

The recipe Denise found looks pretty good! (Oh, just realized it's the same as the one from that link I put in.) The nuts would make it pretty tasty, I bet. I make multigrain pancakes, but I just use a mix of half white flour, half whatever flour I have in the house--whole wheat, buckwheat, corn, even rye. (DH loved those; the kids were horrified! )


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 12, 2008)

I am not a pancake lover either.  But I love IHOP's harvest Grain and Nut also.  I have not yet tried the receipe that I also found on copycat.com


----------



## irish (May 12, 2008)

THANKS GUYS
i new i could depend on you. i will absolutely be trying this recipe very soon!!


----------



## bobcat (May 12, 2008)

irish said:


> THANKS GUYS
> i new i could depend on you. i will absolutely be trying this recipe very soon!!



Have you tried sweet potato pancakes. We buy it in the store. You just have to add water.  The brand we use is Bruce's. Anybody who has eaten some at our house loves them.


----------

